# seashell christmas tree for my mother



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

THis took a couple of days to complete. The hardest thing about it was trying to cover up all of the Styrofoam. After it was too late I realized I should have covered up the foam first before hot glueing the shells onto the tree. Oh well... live and learn! Its now on its way to California.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice! Yes, maybe spray painting the foam a "sand" color would work. DD wants a mirror framed in shells. I can get quite anal about my projects, like to "lay them out" first, but I think that would be difficult for a mirror. Oh well, your tree is lovely--

Karen N.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful and unusual.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

What beautiful shells. Never would have thought of making a Christmas tree from them. Good job!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Love it! I have the shells to do the same thing and never have the time.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

how beautiful


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it. I collect shells and always wonder what to do with them. A project for next year. You did a good job.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful job! Your Mother will be so pleased!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope it make's it to your Mother. I am sure you packed it very careful. Wish I had one just like it.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I love things with a beach theme, and this beach-inspired Christmas tree is really pretty. I keep thinking of making a pyramid-shaped tree of lattice nailed to a wooden frame and painted light green, but it still is on my "to-do" list. Congratulations on making such a beautiful gift for your mother.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That's great. Haven't seen one similar to that in years.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very cute, nice sea shell tree!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely perfect tree for a California Christmas!! Your mother will love it--and I'm sure she'll display it proudly. Nice work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful.....


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful! She'll love it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

That is the prettiest tree ever. :thumbup:


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

AWESOME & BEAUTIFUL!! 



leslie41447 said:


> THis took a couple of days to complete. The hardest thing about it was trying to cover up all of the Styrofoam. After it was too late I realized I should have covered up the foam first before hot glueing the shells onto the tree. Oh well... live and learn! Its now on its way to California.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

What a perfectly beautiful tree! Your Mother will love it!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

This looks like a 'memory' tree shown on Antique Roadshow, wherein 100 years ago a grandmother placed her memorable trinkets onto a similar tree. Buttons, shells, whatever... broken jewelry pieces and even a 14k gold bracelet was there. The tree was valued in the thousands. He said they used to be made in memory of an ancestor; however, the one shown was made by the person it memorialized.

Good work!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. I want one.


----------



## Janet301 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome!!!! That must be top heavy-- how much work it must have been. Your placement of shells is perfect! How did you get so many beautiful ones????


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

meknit said:


> how beautiful


I agree!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Leslie this is beautiful! I think its far more interesting this way than if you tried to cover the foam first.. there are so many beautiful shells and jewels on it a person could stare at it for a very, very, long time


----------



## Glenburk (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely, I live at the beach. Great idea.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! You've got me thinking I should make the seashell wreath for which I bought the makings about five years ago! I think every room in our house has at least one ocean-themed item in it.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So cool! Great job.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

oh pretty


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

careful of spraying just any paint on foam , sometimes it will make it just disappear.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Very nice! Yes, maybe spray painting the foam a "sand" color would work. DD wants a mirror framed in shells. I can get quite anal about my projects, like to "lay them out" first, but I think that would be difficult for a mirror. Oh well, your tree is lovely--
> 
> Karen N.


Hi Karen , I think spray painting will 'melt' or disintegrate the foam


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a cute Christmas's tree.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice idea, thanks.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

nice job!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love your shell Christmas tree! Good job, clever also!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

how pretty and unusual


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> Hi Karen , I think spray painting will 'melt' or disintegrate the foam


I haven't had that happen to me yet. I usually use the dense, coarse Styrofoam with light coats of Krylon. Also applied craft paint like "FolkArt" or the like with a brush. Maybe there's a component in the spray paint that melts the foam. Hmm, next time I'm in AC Moore I'll check the different spray paints and see if they warn against the melting--thanks for the heads-up.

Karen N.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What a good idea for beach lovers and shell collecters! Makes a lovely gift and will be much appreciated I'm sure.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I absolutely love this...I have a collection of shells my grandkids have given me...yep think ill do this!!!


----------

